# Gov. Baker to unveil bill to update state's wiretapping law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov. Baker to unveil bill to update state's wiretapping law*







| 
Updated: 5:47 AM EDT May 2, 2017









Gov. Baker to unveil bill to update state's wiretapping law
| 
Updated: 5:47 AM EDT May 2, 2017

*BOSTON -*
Gov. Charlie Baker is teaming with Democratic Attorney General Maura Healey to unveil legislation he says is aimed at updating the state's wiretapping law.

The Republican governor says changes to the outdated laws are needed to give police and the courts the tools they need to combat violent crimes including gang-related homicides and rape.

Baker says the changes included in the bill will help make the law fit the current criminal and technological landscape.

Baker plans to hold a joint news conference with Healey, prosecutors and law enforcement officials at the Statehouse on Tuesday afternoon to unveil the legislation.

There have been past attempts to update the state's wiretapping law, portions of which pre-date the cellphone age.

Former Democratic Attorney General Martha Coakley also tried unsuccessfully to update the laws.

Gov. Baker to unveil bill to update state's wiretapping law


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

In other words, he's laying the foundation for wide spread use of police body cameras.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I grabbed an extension cord the other day and just started hitting it. In no time at all, I was TAPPING THAT WIRE for all it was worth. What did it get me? NOTHING! 

Let it go, just let it go!


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

He lost me at "Maura Healey"


----------

